# Baty and some funny fat boy :)



## Azawakhs (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't know what breed he or she? is (Baty is an Azawakh)


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like you met a Leonberger...Tanya the moderator on here has one(i think it's one) and he is lovely.

Great pictures


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, looks like a fairly young (quite small) Leonberger.

They get MUCH bigger!!

This is Bear my three year old


----------



## Azawakhs (Jan 15, 2012)

didn't know about this breed, nice dog! and yes, it was a puppy think


----------

